# My Fisher Plow Pics!!!!



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, I finally decided a few weeks ago that it did make sense to buy a plow- I couldn't justify the cost of a new one, so I did the next best thing- buy a used one in great shape! My new (to me) plow is a 2005 Fisher MMII 8'HD w/Fishstik- plow originally came with the joystick, but I decided to spring for the extra $200 to put in a new Fishstick controller! I got it at a dealer in Vermont, about 20 mins from my house Upstate- quite convenient! I paid $3100 out the door (including install and Fishstik). This plow is EXACTLY the one I've been searching for for the past few months and finally I've got it! The plow is truly in excellent shape! Here's some pics from when I first got it (yesterday afternoon), and a few "after paint" shots (painted it yesterday afternoon too- just the front of the blade where there was some surface rust- no rust anywhere else!)- I touched up the rusted area on the blade (Fisher spec paint), and painted the cutting edge factory spec black- all I need now is a Fisher decal and It'll look just like new! Here's the pics- enjoy! I CAN'T WAIT FOR SOME SNOW!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks awesome mkwl!!!!! That bad boy will push some snow. Sounds like a decent deal on the plow. Good job on the paint too.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Looks great buddy!! You have a nice looking website as well. Reminds me of someone else not to long ago??


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Paint is great. Looks great but don't waste the money for the sticker it will just peal off during the first snow. You might think of trying a Teflon shield they work great no snow or ice sticks to it but you got to replace them every couple years to keep them looking new. Paint works but touch up helps prevents rust thru the season....Congrats on your plow....


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys, keep the responses coming!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

blade is looking good man ! did drive home with the blade on on in bed ?


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks good mkwl  Did you install anything on the front it looks like it hardly even sags with the plow up. I bet you can't wait until winter now.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good! Go get yourself a really good Fisher decal like you said. It'll finnish the project off perfectly. I did that with mine and the sticker was fine through the one season that I used it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Dude, that looks outstanding!!!!!! Congrats, I wish you lots of snow.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks guys!wesport


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mike psd;404155 said:


> blade is looking good man ! did drive home with the blade on on in bed ?


Thanks, the plow is in our barn upstate- I don't really have a place to keep it indoors down here in NJ, I'll take it back in the bed of the truck around the beginning of November or so.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

PlowMan03;404158 said:


> Looks good mkwl  Did you install anything on the front it looks like it hardly even sags with the plow up. I bet you can't wait until winter now.


Thanks, no, I didn't install anything, when I had it in the front end shop this past spring, they cranked up the torsion bars some before they did an alignment on the truck- I'm surprised actually at how little it sagged- I'll still probably put in some kind of ballast when plowing- just for good measure!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone else? Also- anyone know a good place to get a Fisher decal?


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

mkwl;404293 said:


> Anyone else?


Nice looking setup, good luck w/ it.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

yea on ebay you can get the stupid sticker that comes off after like three events for $5, my facotory one lasted about 3 storms lol your probably better off trying to find a stencil and paint it on


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mike33087;404302 said:


> yea on ebay you can get the stupid sticker that comes off after like three events for $5, my facotory one lasted about 3 storms lol your probably better off trying to find a stencil and paint it on


That's a good suggestion- anyone know where to get a Fisher stencil?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

lol im in the same boat still havent found one yet


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

mkwl;404293 said:


> Anyone else? Also- anyone know a good place to get a Fisher decal?


hell of a drive for stroage but whatever work lol

try ebay there always something on there


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

heres a link dude

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FISH...hZ010QQitemZ8020523439QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD1V


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

if you want to paint it on it should be simple. Buy the sticker off ebay, then paint a big area where the stickers goes in black, then put the decal over the black paint and paint it all yellow. Once it all dries, take off the decal and there you should have the logo, painted on.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks real good dude, that thing has a great stance with the plow up too!! I'm going to do a truxx leveling kit torsion keys on mine before winter because i hate how mine sags, even though its just a little bit!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;404413 said:


> Looks real good dude, that thing has a great stance with the plow up too!! I'm going to do a truxx leveling kit torsion keys on mine before winter because i hate how mine sags, even though its just a little bit!


Thanks Mike! I figured you'd like the Fisher! The truck does have a better stance with the plow than even I had expected- handles the weight of the plow like nothing!wesport can't wait for winter now!


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

stroker79;404412 said:


> if you want to paint it on it should be simple. Buy the sticker off ebay, then paint a big area where the stickers goes in black, then put the decal over the black paint and paint it all yellow. Once it all dries, take off the decal and there you should have the logo, painted on.


Good idea stroker, I would have never thought of that.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I ordered 2 Fisher splash decals off ebay today- I'll give 'em a shot, and see how I do, who knows, maybe the aftermarket ones are better than the stock Fisher splash decals?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

My factory decal shows absolutely no wear after an average season of plowing a large number of accounts. I wouldn't have put money into the decal, as the Fisher plow NEEDS NO INTRODUCTION! It looks great, btw, and I know it's going to serve you nicely


~Kevin


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

YardMedic;404967 said:


> My factory decal shows absolutely no wear after an average season of plowing a large number of accounts. I wouldn't have put money into the decal, as the Fisher plow NEEDS NO INTRODUCTION! It looks great, btw, and I know it's going to serve you nicely
> 
> ~Kevin


Thanks! I only spent $10 on both of them, figure it's probably money well spent lol, I like people to know I'm using the best plow brand out there (for those who might not otherwise recognize a Fisher w/o the decal lol)! I can't wait to use it this winter!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

your truck and plow look awesome mkwl. i am about the same age as you and i finally saved enough money for a plow but my parents refuse to let me buy one..:realmad:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ABES;405414 said:


> your truck and plow look awesome mkwl. i am about the same age as you and i finally saved enough money for a plow but my parents refuse to let me buy one..:realmad:


Thanks! I know the feeling lol- I had to convince them that it was a good investment ( I have a few contract accounts that will more than pay for hte plow even if we don't have any snow), and that I would get insurance- a very hard sell!!! What's their hangup on letting you get one?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

oh there is a long list why they wont let me get one heres a few reasons..

- no place to store it
- school is my 1st priority
- they dont want the insurance in there name
- they dont think i will be able to afford repairs etc.


its not so bad though my boss promised me a job plowing with one of his truck this winter so i wont be freezing my ass off like the past 4 winters. but the 1st thing im buying when i turn 18 is a snow plow. lol.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ABES;405431 said:


> oh there is a long list why they wont let me get one heres a few reasons..
> 
> - no place to store it
> - school is my 1st priority
> ...


Believe me, I know the feeling- I had to really work at convincing them it was a good idea to get a plow! Luckily, we have a barn I can store the plow in on the off season- take it back around Thanksgiving or so to NJ and keep it back by my sheds. School is also my first priority- I have all Honors and AP courses this year- my parents always stress to me I cannot skip school for plowing- no problem, I just plow before and after school, on the off chance we don't have a snow day. The insurance is a tricky one- my parents will have the plowing insurance in their name, as long as I pay for it (not looking forward to the insurance bill, but it's part of plowing I guess  ). Repairs could potentially be pricy- the most expensive thing would prob be the pump for around $950- hopefully I won't have any expensive repairs on my plow :salute: . I don't have a boss, since I own my own landscaping co, so it was my truck or no truck lol!payup


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

If you have a good eye and can copy or draw one free hand, you can stencil it out that way. Either that or use the 2nd one you bought and cut it out and then stencil it and airbrush it in. 

Truck looks good.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mkwl it looks great buddy.....hopefully we get a good winter here in nj.....i had my fisher for one winter so far and i love it.....what type of accounts do u do for snowplowing? i put a level kit on my 2500 hd.....it came out great i will get some pics for u and also with the plow on




2005 GMC Sierra 2500HD SLE 4x4, 6.0L V8, Automatic, Crew Cab short Bed! , Fisher 7.5 plow


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

tls22;408490 said:


> mkwl it looks great buddy.....hopefully we get a good winter here in nj.....i had my fisher for one winter so far and i love it.....what type of accounts do u do for snowplowing? i put a level kit on my 2500 hd.....it came out great i will get some pics for u and also with the plow on
> 
> 2005 GMC Sierra 2500HD SLE 4x4, 6.0L V8, Automatic, Crew Cab short Bed! , Fisher 7.5 plow


Thanks, Yeah, I have my fingers crossed for a good winter here! I have all resi's about 50% on contract (pay me $xxxx.xx wether or not it snows), and about 50% per push. I had the torsion bars cranked up some on my truck this past spring- doesn't squat too bad at all in the front really- I'll put in about 500# ballast in the bed for plowing though. Some pics of your setup would be great! Do you find that you have snow coming under your truck with the 7.5' plow as opposed to an 8' or even 8.5'?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

tls22;408490 said:


> mkwl it looks great buddy.....hopefully we get a good winter here in nj.....i had my fisher for one winter so far and i love it.....what type of accounts do u do for snowplowing? i put a level kit on my 2500 hd.....it came out great i will get some pics for u and also with the plow on
> 
> 2005 GMC Sierra 2500HD SLE 4x4, 6.0L V8, Automatic, Crew Cab short Bed! , Fisher 7.5 plow


BTW- WELCOME TO PLOWSITE!:waving: Where in NJ are you?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah thats good buddy.......so even if it does not snow ur still getting some cash......yeah if u have that weight in the back and the torison bars crank up.....u should be fine........i have gotten that 7.5 vs 8 ft blade question alot......i have had no problems with it....granted we really did not have a good snow to test it out...last winter all we had was slush and ice......i have plowed in big storms with my fathers trucks before i got my own....and that was a western 7.5 and plowed some deep snow with it......had no problems with that.....the only time was long runs...running over my windrows......not that bad......plus for my sub we have a few apt complexes and i wanted to get into slots easier........but i also found if u pick the speed up a little bit on the long runs...the fisher throws the snow great.......also if im getting 90 a hour i like to take my time......this site is great.....and that video bnc created was awsome...we need some good old nj blizzards this year that pound central and north jersey....im located in edison, middlesex county.Also buddy i put reverse lights in the back of my truck...i got them for like 30$ at pep boys.....i wired them up to my reverse lights in the tail light....and mounted them under my rear bumper....every time i throw it in reverse it lights up everything for me...its great





2005 GMC Sierra 2500HD SLE 4x4, 6.0L V8, Automatic, Crew Cab short Bed! , Fisher 7.5 plow


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Awesome plow and deal for you MK. I wish you best of luck with it, and hope you make $50,000 with it your first season!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

tls22;408654 said:


> yeah thats good buddy.......so even if it does not snow ur still getting some cash......yeah if u have that weight in the back and the torison bars crank up.....u should be fine........i have gotten that 7.5 vs 8 ft blade question alot......i have had no problems with it....granted we really did not have a good snow to test it out...last winter all we had was slush and ice......i have plowed in big storms with my fathers trucks before i got my own....and that was a western 7.5 and plowed some deep snow with it......had no problems with that.....the only time was long runs...running over my windrows......not that bad......plus for my sub we have a few apt complexes and i wanted to get into slots easier........but i also found if u pick the speed up a little bit on the long runs...the fisher throws the snow great.......also if im getting 90 a hour i like to take my time......this site is great.....and that video bnc created was awsome...we need some good old nj blizzards this year that pound central and north jersey....im located in edison, middlesex county.Also buddy i put reverse lights in the back of my truck...i got them for like 30$ at pep boys.....i wired them up to my reverse lights in the tail light....and mounted them under my rear bumper....every time i throw it in reverse it lights up everything for me...its great
> 
> 2005 GMC Sierra 2500HD SLE 4x4, 6.0L V8, Automatic, Crew Cab short Bed! , Fisher 7.5 plow


Yeah, I would like to put on soem reverse lights- what wires did you tie them into? Did the fuse hold the current for the additional amp draw?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Gicon;408656 said:


> Awesome plow and deal for you MK. I wish you best of luck with it, and hope you make $50,000 with it your first season!!!!!!!!!


Thanks man! I dunno about $50,000 but hey- who knows, maybe we'll really get hammered this year?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah matt it was very easy......used the red wire connected to the light ran that up behind the tail light....took the wire off my reverse bulb strip both of them with wire stripers and tied in...then used shirnk wired to cover them....i used a heat gun to shrink it....or u also can use a lighter.......i lost nothing amp wise with this connection


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Matt that truck looks great. I like the Fisher too. I bet your dying to use it. LOL. Cant wait to see come action pictures. Are you still doing driveways?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome plow it looks great all cleaned up!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Quality SR;409428 said:


> Matt that truck looks great. I like the Fisher too. I bet your dying to use it. LOL. Cant wait to see come action pictures. Are you still doing driveways?


Thanks, yeah, I'm doing all resi driveways this year- I have about 15 drives lined up right now, hoping to have around 20 for the winter. Can't wait for some snow!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

hey matt i posted pics of my truck on the subject of "lets see those gmc and chevys" its on the first page. Let me know what you think


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

tls22;416271 said:


> hey matt i posted pics of my truck on the subject of "lets see those gmc and chevys" its on the first page. Let me know what you think


Your truck looks great!


----------

